# Towing with 07murano awd..



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Any one use thier murano to pull a light 14 to 16foot John boat?? Or small bass boat??
Its something I'd like to own one day..
And small travel trailers as well?? 
Tear..drop..and pop..up..type and egg shell type travel trailers?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Put an auxiliary trans cooler on it and change the CVT fluid frequently. Trailering puts unique shear loads on the CVT belt and beats the fluid up very quickly. I generally recommend 20K fluid changes to my customers who trailer.


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

I was asking bc I would love to eventually buy a light weight travel trailer to live in with in the next few months to a year...
I'm an experienced camper from the boy scout program...
Lookin to upgrade and to build my credit again now that my murano is paid off...
And this would be a full time living status..
Leme know what you think...
I've seen plenty similar models pull small travel trailers like mine...


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The 6-cyl CVT's like your Murano are fine for lightweight trailers, but any trailer puts unique shear loads on the CVT belt that beat the tranny fluid up in a hurry. I recommend to my customers that they cut the normal 30K fluid change interval to 20K for trailering, and add an auxiliary trans cooler like a Hayden 5 series to help out the factory heat exchanger.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

TxNissanFan said:


> I was asking bc I would love to eventually buy a light weight travel trailer to live in with in the next few months to a year...
> I'm an experienced camper from the boy scout program...
> Lookin to upgrade and to build my credit again now that my murano is paid off...
> And this would be a full time living status..
> ...


Follow @VStar650CL's advice about the CVT. Replacing a CVT is very expensive like around $4,000/parts/labor.


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

im aware that the CVT trans is expensive, thats not my point.....
thats not my current topic..... 
the current question was...Will this Murano I have pull a light weight travel trailer with much issues.....
im looking at perment Living options for my future.....


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Just take good care of the tranny. The Murano's engine and main cooling system are more than up to the task, and the frame will handle 3500 lbs with a class 2 hitch. I don't recommend pushing the CVT that hard, but 2000~2500 lbs should be fine as long as you do the maintenance.


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

I will try the best I can..for care and maintenance...
I'm thinking of a pop up..style..no more than 1200lbs....1500 max that I want...used...
Class 4 hitch will cost $400 w/o light kit installed..at a professional dealer...


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Class 4 is a 10000 lb hitch, that would be big overkill for a 1500 lb popup. Even a Class 3 (6000 lb) is overkill, but 3's are the cheapest and most available type for a Murano. You can get a U-Haul hitch (actually a Curt 13571) with all the hardware for under $300, probably $400 with everything installed. Hit the U-Haul website and plug in your zip code.


----------

